# Beer and Darts Cabin/Workshop Build



## Paul200 (29 May 2017)

Noticed there haven't been many workshop WIP's on here lately and wondered if you were all up for one? Apart from being on a sloping site it's not a particularly interesting or unusual build but I know how much people like a project with pictures!

Anyone interested in what I do with this lot?


----------



## Sailormantom (29 May 2017)

Always like a good WIP! 
Cheers, Tom


----------



## dzj (29 May 2017)

Sailormantom":du7z0bpu said:


> Always like a good WIP!
> Cheers, Tom



+1


----------



## sunnybob (29 May 2017)

I hope theres going to be a cribbage board in there. Cant have beer and darts and NOT have a cribbage board.


----------



## stevep (29 May 2017)

Of course we're interested !


----------



## Paul200 (29 May 2017)

Okey Dokey. Exactly two years ago I started building my Sitooterie (Scots for summerhouse) my-sitooterie-t90558.html . Last year our house was being knocked about by builders creating a new kitchen extension, so now, at long last, I can get on with my leisure palace. While the builders were here I got them to grade the site and pour any left-over concrete into various holes in the ground just behind the house to start creating my 'tank trap' foundations.




As soon as the winter weather started receding I mixed and poured more concrete to make up the remainder, then as soon as that was done I ordered the timber. Timber deliveries are always a good laugh - the trucks are too long to turn into our drive off the narrow lane so they block the road for about 20 minutes while it's craned over the wall. Luckily the road isn't ever busy but I do stand watch for drivers to apologise to!

I knocked the base timbers together last week. Given the size and number of foundation blocks 4x2 timbers are sturdy enough. I proved this to myself when building the Sitooterie.




The biggest pain was attaching the various battens to support the insulation - and then fitting the insulation!





Next to go on was the OSB3 deck and we now have an insulated dance floor in the back yard!









Our new neighbours are going through the same building hell as we did last year and this included demolition of a conservatory that was never used because it was too hot in summer and extremely cold in winter. They were kind enough to offer the windows and a pair of doors for my cabin. This sort of thing happens a lot in our wee community - I call it Galloway barter. No money changes hands but something is usually offered in exchange. They didn't actually want anything in exchange but, being new, they weren't aware of how the system works, bless 'em! So I helped to stock up their log store ready for next winter. Everyone's happy 8)





You're probably wondering what it's going to look like but I don't have a working plan - it's in my head. It's a very simple 20 sq metre rectangular, dual pitch roofed building with the double doors on one end opening onto a small deck and two windows on each side. The windows are actually a little too deep (130cm) but I can work with that - they were free! Rain was persisting down today so nothing done but the next step is to use the base as a template for laying out and cutting the roof timbers. I got the idea from an American Youtube vid which shows how to create a jig on the base to make trusses. I'm not using trusses but the principle's the same. Sounds a bit back to front to cut the roof before putting up the walls but the idea of using a template at ground level that is exactly the same dimensions as the top of the walls is too good to pass up :wink: 

More to come (hammer) (hammer) 

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (29 May 2017)

sunnybob":ryhhbaiq said:


> I hope theres going to be a cribbage board in there. Cant have beer and darts and NOT have a cribbage board.


I've never played cribbage but I'm sure I'll be able to knock one up once the workshop's finished


----------



## sunnybob (29 May 2017)

My dad never drank in a pub unless it had two darts teams and everyone knew how to plat cribbage. He drank in many, many pubs back then.


----------



## Bm101 (29 May 2017)

:wink: Yay! =D> 
(ps:I see the wheelbarrow track is sorted. Sweet).
(pps: Don't forget the zombie defences).

Looking forward to this one Paul. :wink: 
Regards
Chris


----------



## Paul200 (29 May 2017)

There's a good reason why the wheelbarrow track was prioritised Chris :wink:





ccasion5:


----------



## Paul200 (29 May 2017)

Is this the sort of thing you had in mind?


----------



## n0legs (29 May 2017)

Go Team Paul (hammer) 
Build my brother, build :lol:


----------



## Paul200 (30 May 2017)

n0legs":1t975to3 said:


> Go Team Paul (hammer)
> Build my brother, build :lol:



:lol: :lol: :lol: Excellent!


----------



## Paul200 (3 Jun 2017)

Had a partially dry day on Friday so got all the rafters cut using the floor as a template.




Then yesterday turned out bright and sunny so I cracked on with the front wall. There's just myself and my loving wife here so I didn't fancy our chances of lifting a 4.8m x 2.2m lump of 4x2's into position! Instead I'll build the walls piecemeal as I did with our summer house. I did consider calling on my mate David's services, but he's building a house :shock: so I try not to bother him too much. (Him and his wife are total stars - between them they have virtually completed an eco house without a scooby doo about what they're doing! They've even asked my advice on occasion - that's how mad they are :roll: )








I decided to use Mike G's idea of squaring the end of the studding with a sheet of OSB - and at the same time solving the problem you get at corners with having nothing to attach the side of the sheet to on one wall. Works a treat.

We now have a huge advertising hoarding in our back garden! It's frighteningly tall at the front and caused a few problems when trying to attach the membrane on a breezy day!




Chuffed to bits with progress for the day but now I've got one wall up I need to get on with the others before it rains (never far away in Galloway!) in order to make the structure waterproof.




Plan for today is to quickly get the basic framework up and the roof timbers in place so that my sheet of DPM can go over the lot. Wish me luck!
(hammer) (hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Paul200 (3 Jun 2017)

Don't know why but that last sentence should read '....basic framework up ......' 

That's what I typed and that's what I submitted. I've tried editing it and it doesn't want to know! Weird?


----------



## Paul200 (3 Jun 2017)

Framework!! It should say Framework!


----------



## Bm101 (3 Jun 2017)

Wheelbarrow a little heavier today mate?  Crack on old son, looking good. Might paint that zombie warning above my shed door. :wink: Possibly in blood of my enemies but probably not... 
Careful now. You're getting close to accommodation quota amounts of outbuildings and I could really do with a holiday. I have no transferable skills but I do like a nice malt. It's a no win for you tbh.
Looking forward to progress Paul when you can.
Cheers as always.
Chris.


----------



## Paul200 (4 Jun 2017)

Funnily enough Chris, when we moved here we had every intention to buy something with a possibility of converting an outbuilding to a holiday let. So many rural properties in Scotland have some kind of outbuilding - we thought. But not ours. The only thing resembling such a building was an old tin shed with 3, yep, 3 Oak trees on top of it :? Still, always one to look at the positives, the trees were cut up and serviced our log burner for the winter and the wrinkly tin is on the roof of our Sitooterie. So there was always a vague possibility that, even before we knew of each other's existence, you could have been holidaying in our delightful rural cottage. Alas we fell in love with the view and bought what was possibly the ONLY rural Galloway property without a business opportunity in the grounds. Such is life :roll:


----------



## Paul200 (4 Jun 2017)

Anyhow - to business.

Managed to get to this stage on Saturday









Then this morning, with attendant aches and pains from the previous day's efforts, I managed to sling more timber up in the air (despite my ancient Hitachi gas nailer deciding it's had enough, necessitating me slicing nails off of strips and trying to find a hammer!) and I've got the bare bones of a roof on the thing prior to the rain that's been forecast.









Great fun getting the big plastic rain hat on with a nice breeze blowing up from the Solway :lol: But we managed it and now I think my back's broken and my hands are one giant splinter. Quite fancy a malt ccasion5: At least the rain looks like giving me a day off tomorrow  

Slainte!

Paul


----------



## Bm101 (5 Jun 2017)

Good progress Paul. While the roof is still off sell weekends at yours as Glamping to idiots from London with more money than sense.


----------



## Paul200 (7 Jun 2017)

Well, we've had two days of persistent, heavy rain and wind and I spent a lot of time pushing water off my OSB floor because the plastic sheet just wasn't up to the job. I'm now thinking that my original idea of boarding the top surface of the roof and using felt shingles may be a no go - mainly because of the difficulties of getting 8x4 sheets of 18mm OSB up there and the complicated ventilation needed - but I really need to get a proper roof on quickly.

Has anyone else on here used Onduline roofing sheets and have they lasted? This would be a much simpler and lighter roof and one that would go up quickly but I've read all sorts of horror stories about the product. I think the majority of failures are down to shallow roof pitch (mine is 35 degrees) and lack of adequately spaced battens but I will be very interested to see what you guys think. Another question - does anyone actually know what Onduline sheets are made of? Looks like plasticised cardboard to me - hence my question!

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul200 (9 Jun 2017)

OK - Onduline's a no no then :lol: 

Done some more research and, probably more importantly, checked prices on the various options and decided to use good old corrugated steel - or wrinkly tin as I call it. Several reasons. I've used it on my Sitooterie and it still keeps the rain out 2 years on - even though it was a jigsaw of cut up, second hand sheets. I was concerned about condensation (and so were others) but I've had no problems at all with it mainly, I think, because there's masses of ventilation between the sheets and the roof membrane. Bug and vermin proofing the eaves whilst maintaining that all-important ventilation is almost impossible and this concerned me at the time but apart from the odd scratching noise there's no evidence of damage - the noise I'll put up with. Corrugated steel looks the part in a rural, agricultural area - in fact I've read that some conservation areas insist on it (we're in a National Scenic Area but there are no regs that affect us in this respect). The price difference between steel and felt shingles/onduline/slates etc is remarkable and cannot be ignored. The wrinkly tin works out about 1/3rd of the cost of the others - no brainer!

I've temporarily solved the water ingress problem so not so urgent now but I'm glad the rain made me sit down and rethink my plans - it's saved me about £400! I'm cutting and fixing cross ties for the roof today - hopefully more pictures later.

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (12 Jun 2017)

Update time

Spent 3 days solid in the workshop and it doesn't really look as if I've achieved anything. I cut and bolted in 9 roof ties, fitted the gable end uprights and cut up some offcuts to nail into the gable slopes. These are to accept the top of the OSB inner wall cladding. Doesn't sound like much either - but it was a lot of faffing about :roll: and I don't even want to think about the number of times I climbed up and down the ladder!













The roof ties are at two different levels - the ones you see are to be a storage area and are at eaves height (2.2m) and the three over the door end of the building (not in the pictures) are set at 2.6m to enable long lengths of timber etc to be loaded onto the storage area. I used a 6x2 ridge beam to spread the load evenly across the span and I also installed cross ties on top of the walls at each end to beef everything up even more - probably overkill but gives me peace of mind 8)

Had a slight change of plan - originally the windows were to be in pairs on each side wall but a chat with a friend who came round for a nose convinced me that an entire run of one side with no windows would be more practical. So I've ditched one window and the remaining one will go in the gable end. The view from that window could prove distracting though.




That was to be the wall where my dart board was going but I can resolve that with a hinged board that clips up under the cross ties. It will have the added advantage of making it look like I actually work in there, instead of playing darts!

It's the Boss's birthday today and we have family coming to stay for a few days so I won't be posting much for a couple of weeks (unless I can negotiate a release from sight-seeing on the grounds that I've already seen it!).

Cheers, Paul


----------



## n0legs (13 Jun 2017)

Looking great Paul =D> 
I always think a bit of wrinkly tin ages or settles an outbuilding into its surroundings nice and quick if you get what I mean. Especially if you can get some used but not too used sheets.


----------



## Paul200 (13 Jun 2017)

I know exactly what you mean n0legs - our Sitooterie roof is recycled tin from an old outbuilding we demolished. I had to cut it up to lose the original nail holes and lay it like big tiles but it worked - and looks great! I bought a tin of bitumen paint to go on it but thought it looked better as it is.





I'm going for new sheets on this one though, because it will be easier to lay and I don't want the hassle of cutting them. That tin of paint will get used after all!

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul200 (16 Jun 2017)

Got back early from a trip out with the in-laws so I managed to get a bit of cladding up yesterday and today saw two windows fitted and the cladding extended up around them. I made a stupid mistake and assumed that the windows were all the same width, whereas in fact there's a 30mm difference :? The first one I fitted was a narrower one and I couldn't work out why I'd been so generous with the space I left for it :?: Luckily I'd taken my framing measurements from one of the wider windows so with a bit of packing the narrower window was made to fit.












In this next picture you can just make out the different heights of the rafter ties to enable longer lengths of timber etc to be loaded onto the overhead storage area. You can also just see the packing pieces for the narrow, left hand window (Stupid boy!)




Slow progress so far but it's starting to look like a workshop now 8) 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul200 (24 Jun 2017)

Question - what happens where the gap between the membrane and outside cladding meets the underside of the rafters? I've installed bug mesh at the bottom and presumably there has to be a corresponding opening at the top to encourage air flow. I'm leaving the exposed overhanging ends of the rafters open but these need to be blocked somewhere at the top of the wall to enclose the ceiling insulation. Common sense tells me this blocking should be just inboard of the wall membrane to enable ventilation but having read through most of the WIP's on here (and elsewhere) I can't find a satisfactory answer. Really struggling with this detail so would be grateful for some help.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## Fitzroy (24 Jun 2017)

Search vented cold roof. My build has the insulation ending on top of the wall plates between the rafters. Soffits with vents are fitted on the external rafter ends to box them in, the membrane gap vents into this box. 

Soz away from home so no pics available. 

F.


----------



## Paul200 (24 Jun 2017)

Fitzroy":21dvy15a said:


> Search vented cold roof. My build has the insulation ending on top of the wall plates between the rafters. Soffits with vents are fitted on the external rafter ends to box them in, the membrane gap vents into this box.
> 
> Soz away from home so no pics available.
> 
> F.



Thanks Fitzroy - that chimes with what I was thinking, but without the soffits. So on my build the top of the ventilation gap will simply vent to the open air below the roof overhang. And I block the rafters just behind that. Makes sense. Don't know why I couldn't get my head round it :? :roll: 

Cheers mate

Paul


----------



## Paul200 (24 Jun 2017)

A bit more progress over the last couple of days.

The end window was fitted -





Before the cladding goes on lengths of bug mesh are stapled between the battens -





The cladding goes up quite quickly once you get into a routine (and use Mike G's crucifix jigs to give correct spacing) -





Not sure what these are called but they form the 'ladder' on the gable overhangs. These overhangs help to throw rainwater away from the walls and someone on here recommended them when I built my Sitooterie, but I'd already committed to the usual 'flush to the end' bargeboards. Makes a lot of sense to me but doesn't seem to figure much on the local vernacular - even our cottage doesn't have an overhang on the gables!





Before I can make a start on the much needed roof I have to install the ceilings inside to load the insulation onto - so the end gable was boarded and a start made on fitting the ceiling boards - 





Nearly lost the will to live cutting these pain in the proverbial bits to accommodate the cross ties :roll: 





Finally I boarded t'other gable end and got another quarter of the ceiling done just before beer-o'clock - 





Hoping for a few dry days to sort the roof and then I'll be fitting the doors. Getting there! (hammer) 

Paul


----------



## Bm101 (25 Jun 2017)

Good stuff Paul. Coming along nicely mate!
Was looking at the height difference in the rafters in the last pictures and thinking 'why's he doin' that then well that'll be handy for storing wood anyway'. I was just about to point this out in a handy manner when I thought 'hold on son you don't want to look an silly person on the internet' so I scrolled up and read the line I'd missed about storing wood on the different height rafters... 
God. That was a close one. At least no one will know I nearly made myself look an silly person on the internet again. Glad it's just you and me looking at this thread Paul.


----------



## Paul200 (25 Jun 2017)

Bm101":15luh59t said:


> Good stuff Paul. Coming along nicely mate!
> Was looking at the height difference in the rafters in the last pictures and thinking 'why's he doin' that then well that'll be handy for storing wood anyway'. I was just about to point this out in a handy manner when I thought 'hold on son you don't want to look an silly person on the internet' so I scrolled up and read the line I'd missed about storing wood on the different height rafters...
> God. That was a close one. At least no one will know I nearly made myself look an silly person on the internet again. Glad it's just you and me looking at this thread Paul.



Bless you Chris. So glad you're still looking in now and then 8) I can only guess that it's all been done before and I'm boring people with my endless pictures and step by step description of life as a serial shed builder, single malt enthusiast and zombie basher (haven't spotted any yet, by the way, but I'm always on the lookout). Still, when armageddon does come it might spark a bit of enthusiasm on here eh?

Cheers buddy, Paul


----------



## Paul200 (29 Jun 2017)

Had a spot of rain day before yesterday and discovered that my temporary rain hat had sprung a leak. Wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't put the ceiling up and directed the leak over to a corner that had been rockwooled and boarded over :evil: So yesterday saw me mopping up and then climbing up a ladder to wrestle with an old tarpaulin in a stiff breeze - I came out with a few words I wasn't aware I even knew :?




This morning saw me up with the lark (well - noisy Jackdaws squabbling outside the window) and straight out to the workshop in yet more rain (a Galloway speciality) to find that my temporary fix of the temporary roof had worked. Happy days =D> 

My other success yesterday was to get the door frame in place and hang the hugely heavy doors. Had to enlist the Boss's help with this job and boy did I need it! Got there in the end though and it's comforting to know that my tools are now safely locked up at night.





Had to extend the framework for the doors forward of the main frame so that the doors will open through 180 degrees and sit flush to the cladding out of the way.





Just waiting for a run of good weather to let me get on with the roof.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## jkljosh (29 Jun 2017)

WOW, Paul, looking good, I've not had much time for browsing postings, let alone comment on them in recent weeks. Nice to catch up on your build and have to confess to being a little jealous of your soon to be snug and draught/leak free workspace. Inspires me to pull my finger out and get on and sort the barn!
J


----------



## KevB (29 Jun 2017)

Fantastic work Paul, very nice indeed. 

Will be keeping up with your progress and I look forward to more pictures


----------



## Paul200 (30 Jun 2017)

Thanks John and Kev. I know what you mean about time John - I've been living and breathing my workshop build and begrudge time taken for anything else - like grass cutting, eating, sleeping etc ;-) It's been such a long time in the making I can't wait to get it finished now, but the weather's against me at the moment. Three dry days - that's all I need ........


----------



## Paul200 (5 Jul 2017)

The weather hasn't been great lately. It rained all day yesterday and today, although dry, is grey and threatening and doesn't encourage me to risk taking the temporary roof off. I did manage to get some more cladding up on Monday though.

From this ......





To this ......





Battens also added to the gable end. You can't see it but I also worked my way along the eaves to add bug mesh to the tops of the cladding vent cavity and blocking between the ends of the rafters - essential to do this before the roof goes on. I'll try to get pictures when I'm brave enough to set to on the roof but it's not easy at the top of a ladder!

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul200 (9 Jul 2017)

At last! A couple of dry days forecast so the plastic sheet and tarpaulin came off the roof and, with fingers and toes crossed, we got on with insulating the roof, laying the membrane and battening.









Roofing felt was used around the open overhangs to protect the breathable membrane from the dreaded UV rays.













When I built our Sitooterie I had a problem at this stage where rainwater was finding it's way in through staple holes in the membrane. It got so bad that I had to go round with an acrylic sealant and cover every staple! So this time I just tacked the ends of the membrane at the gables with felt nails and nailed a batten across straight away. Not sure if that's an acceptable method but it works so far. In my mind if you want something to keep water out put as few holes in it as you can! At least we're now waterproof and I can take my time installing the wrinkly tin covering.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul200 (19 Jul 2017)

Roof's on (hammer)


----------



## Fitzroy (19 Jul 2017)

=D> Looking good. 

F.


----------



## Bm101 (19 Jul 2017)

Great stuff fella. That roof looks a cracker. Wouldn't have considered using it myself (not sure why really), but will bear it mind when I have to redo mine.


----------



## Paul200 (19 Jul 2017)

Bm101":1l553bhm said:


> Great stuff fella. That roof looks a cracker. Wouldn't have considered using it myself (not sure why really), but will bear it mind when I have to redo mine.


I think there's a worry about excessive condensation Chris, it being metal and all. But I used it on my Sitooterie (mainly because I had a whole load of it for free!) and haven't had a problem so far. Providing the ends are kept open, with barge boards set slightly lower than the edge of the tin, there is masses of ventilation going on under there. The corrugations provide airflow from top to bottom and the 38mm deep battens allow fresh air in from each end - can't see a problem. No idea about longevity but the older panels I re-used from the old tractor shed were certainly there in 1990, when the previous owner of our house moved in, and even though some are quite rusty there's plenty of life left in them yet. And when they do fail you just throw another panel on top :lol: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Woodchips2 (19 Jul 2017)

Enjoying this WIP Paul and you've got a lot done in a short space of time so well done =D> =D> =D> 

Plus it looks good  

Regards Keith


----------



## Paul200 (19 Jul 2017)

Woodchips2":2vn6ijb8 said:


> Enjoying this WIP Paul and you've got a lot done in a short space of time so well done =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Plus it looks good
> 
> Regards Keith


Cheers Keith - and thanks for the kind comments. I had to check back to the beginning when you mentioned a 'short space of time' and I can't believe it's only been 6 weeks since I started! I'm feeling a lot more encouraged now - cheers mate 8) 

Paul


----------



## Woodchips2 (20 Jul 2017)

Paul
I see you were considering using Onduline. I've used Onduline on a 35 degree pitch and it worked fine but it sagged on a shallower pitch even though I'd followed the manufacturer's instructions for spacing of supports. I think you have less potential problems with the corrugated metal sheets and would have been my choice.

Regards Keith


----------



## Paul200 (21 Jul 2017)

Most of the criticism I've seen of Onduline has been precisely this Keith. I've also had a good look at a friend's shed roof and, well, was appalled by it to be honest. Not a straight line to be seen - even along the ridge! I'll stick to wrinkly tin in future ;-)


----------



## Paul200 (26 Jul 2017)

Made a start on the deck at the weekend - I know the gables still need cladding but I like building decks.

The basic framework -






The (probably) over-complicated/over-engineered and doomed to failure step framework takes shape :shock: Couldn't have done it without my little friend on the right there - such a useful little machine.





Nearly there ......





Cutting out for the post-holes. The edge board in the foreground is temporarily screwed down until I reach the end of the frame and know _exactly_ where to cut the corner -





And this is as far as I got before the weather changed - again :roll: 





Feel free to criticise - I might enjoy building them but I just make it up as I go :-k [-o< (hammer) 

Cheers all, Paul


----------



## Bm101 (26 Jul 2017)

Alright Bud. Looking great. I used to be landscape gardener and I always really enjoyed doing decks although had no training except hands on from the older fellas (none of who were carpenters etc). So as usual you can discard my opinion freely. I think that looks fine. I _might_ have nogged it a bit more but I'm a little over cautious possibly. Sure the deck boards will hold it together just fine. It's only getting very light traffic though judging from your profile pic the odd Hoedown might occur on a full moon. :wink: And the inevitable deadweight of the Zombie horde at some point of course.
If you have a circular saw you could remove the edge board, lay the perpendicular boards in on the angled cut overhanging slightly, set the blade depth a _tiny_ fraction over the board depth, use a batten/guide and rip along the line when they are down then fix the edge board. That way you don't have to cut and fit them individually. Does that make sense? Just one cut in a dead straight line and all edge board can be fixed easily and _then_ cut the corner. (As clear as Mountain Mist? And forgive me for Granny, teaching, sucking off eggs and all that  )

I know it's too late but I saw this the other day and stored in my 'ohh thats neat, store for later ideas bank.'






Shed is looking fantastic all in all mate. You must be very pleased. 
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Paul200 (26 Jul 2017)

Bm101":2o5ciyfs said:


> Alright Bud. Looking great. I used to be landscape gardener and I always really enjoyed doing decks although had no training except hands on from the older fellas (none of who were carpenters etc). So as usual you can discard my opinion freely. I think that looks fine. I _might_ have nogged it a bit more but I'm a little over cautious possibly. Sure the deck boards will hold it together just fine. It's only getting very light traffic though judging from your profile pic the odd Hoedown might occur on a full moon. :wink: And the inevitable deadweight of the Zombie horde at some point of course.
> If you have a circular saw you could remove the edge board, lay the perpendicular boards in on the angled cut overhanging slightly, set the blade depth a _tiny_ fraction over the board depth, use a batten/guide and rip along the line when they are down then fix the edge board. That way you don't have to cut and fit them individually. Does that make sense? Just one cut in a dead straight line and all edge board can be fixed easily and _then_ cut the corner. (As clear as Mountain Mist? And forgive me for Granny, teaching, sucking off eggs and all that  )
> 
> I know it's too late but I saw this the other day and stored in my 'ohh thats neat, store for later ideas bank.'
> ...



Chuffed to bits with it mate. That corner detail is beautiful - but not for us I think. Everywhere round here is covered in cow poo - we live in wellies - so I'm happy with the rustic look :wink: I'll bank the picture though - just in case I ever feel the need to run from the never ending social whirl (hoedowns) and return to what passes for civilisation. I'll still want to build decks!

I did wonder about noggins on the long spans but thought, as you say, that the boards will hold it all together. So far so good - and I can always retro fit if necessary. For some reason the thought of trimming the ends of the boards in one go with a circular saw never entered my head - what was that you were saying about zombies? :roll: 

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Paul200 (17 Sep 2017)

Nice new workshop. No bench yet and tools spread all over the house. It's a matter of priorities really 8)


----------



## Bm101 (17 Sep 2017)

Not being funny Paul. Fundamental mistake in design spotted immediately. Please don't take it badly.
If we ever _finally_ get round to the Zombie Apocalypse and I make it up to yours in a hotwired armoured PO van (still got skills!) with the family in the back. We'll obviously have to hole up for a while there till It All Calms Down A Bit. The shed looks okay but you misunderetimationguessed my ability to throw darts in an appropriately accurate fashion while wildly drunk on your stock of 28 year old malt. Now granted, likelihood is the windows will be boarded up from the _outside_ I give you that but still, might be an idea to move the dart board to somewhere more 'non-glazier' as the French very possibly might say. Other than that it looks preeeeety neat-o mate. Thumbs up pal. Bosh. Jobs a goodun!
:wink: 
Cheers matey
Chris


----------



## Paul200 (18 Sep 2017)

:lol: I thought you were going to mention the lack of a bar :lol: Working on it buddy - working on it!

The original idea was to put the board on a fold down flap that covered the window. That may still happen but I haven't hurled a dart for too many decades so popped it up on the wall for a bit of practice. Anyway - there's no danger of us profeshnealls spiking the glazing is there? I always played _better_ after a few jars - or that's what I thought :roll: 

Found out recently that our nearest town has the second oldest population in the UK - I think the zombies are here already :wink: (I'm allowed to say things like that, great age opens up a whole world of pushed boundaries and I'm making the most of it :twisted: )

Take care out there

Paul


----------

